# Custom Shops in Texas



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I need listing, as complete as possible, of shops in Texas

Custom shops
Hydraulic install shops
Custom paint and body
Audio/Video shops
Upholstery
Wheel and tire
Tint

etc.

include:

name of shop
contact number
location or address if available


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

1usamotorsports.com

digitalextreme.com/usa1


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

Solis Customs
606 E Redbird LN
Suite A
Duncanville, TX 75116
972-780-AUTO

soliscustoms.com


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

B's Hydraulic and Audio customs 
2203 North Main Street 
Fort Worth Texas 76106
817-624-3377

www.bshydraulics.com


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

MY HOMIE BIG CESAR AT IRVING CUSTOMZ
317 CARROLL AVE.. SUITE 120
IRVING TX 75601, 972-785-1600


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

HTTP://WWW.SUNGODKUSTOMS.COM


SUNGODKUSTOMZ
Shop Owner: Conrad

402 W. PASADENA FRWY. 
PASADENA TX
713-473-6333 
713-392-5469


Also not a shop, but a good painter who does good quality work: _*Angel Vargas*_


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

only 5?


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

How can yall forget SHORTY'S HYDRAULICS :nono: :buttkick: 
There is a competition sales on southmore street in pasadena


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

LM CUSTOMS
1630 S. BUCKNER
DALLAS, TX. 75217

214.309.0511 - SHOP
214.309.0221 - FAX


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

WHOLESALE WHEEL & TIRE, P-TOWN
DIAZ CUSTOM PAINTING, P-TOWN
ALLIANCE CAR AUDIO, P-TOWN 
EXTREM TOYS, P-TOWN 
CAR TECH S.HOUSTON
IF YOU NEED MORE INFO, I'LL DO ANYTHING I CAN FOR YOU. GOOD LUCK IN YOUR SEARCH


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

BAJITO2000 -ODESSA TEXAS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@May 24 2005, 04:16 PM
> *HTTP://WWW.SUNGODKUSTOMS.COM
> SUNGODKUSTOMZ
> Shop Owner:  Conrad
> ...


 :biggrin: Don't forget the ect... that was posted, people who shop at custom shops need to find some pinche gear too, que no eh.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

Juiced Customs
east text freeway
houston,tx
713 694 4009


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Big Ed's - Odessa

Low Joes - Ft Worth (area)


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

thnx for the posts so far!

:biggrin: 

I know there has got to be more than this...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 26 2005, 12:28 PM
> *Big Ed's - Odessa
> 
> Low Joes - Dallas (area)
> [snapback]3186482[/snapback]​*


Low Joes I believe is in Ft.Worth,Tx


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@May 27 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Low Joes I believe is in Ft.Worth,Tx
> [snapback]3189652[/snapback]​*


my bad, got it corrected :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Detailers (Oct 9, 2003)

The Detailers
Odessa, Tejas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@May 24 2005, 03:57 PM
> *MY HOMIE BIG CESAR AT IRVING CUSTOMZ
> 317 CARROLL AVE.. SUITE 120
> IRVING TX 75601, 972-785-1600
> [snapback]3178178[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Qube of Phaylanx C.C (Apr 8, 2005)

JB KUSTOMS of Dallas Tx. 2800 S. Beckley 
(214)943-0441
(214)943-0442


----------



## BIG ED (Dec 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@May 26 2005, 12:28 PM
> *Big Ed's - Odessa
> 
> Low Joes - Ft Worth (area)
> [snapback]3186482[/snapback]​*


thanx homie!!! BIG ED'S STYLIN' CONCEPTS & HYDRAUKICS
1104 S. CRANE 
ODESSA,TX 79763
432- 337-2311


----------



## Happones (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG ED_@May 29 2005, 02:24 AM
> *thanx homie!!!   BIG ED'S STYLIN' CONCEPTS & HYDRAUKICS
> 1104 S. CRANE
> ODESSA,TX 79763
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@May 25 2005, 09:21 PM
> *:biggrin: Don't forget the ect... that was posted, people who shop at custom shops need to find some pinche gear too, que no eh.
> [snapback]3183957[/snapback]​*


I'm gonna have to hit this store up in Pasadena....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@May 30 2005, 05:17 PM
> *I'm gonna have to hit this store up in Pasadena....
> [snapback]3201533[/snapback]​*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Qube of Phaylanx C.C_@May 28 2005, 06:38 PM
> *JB KUSTOMS of Dallas Tx. 2800 S. Beckley
> (214)943-0441
> (214)943-0442
> [snapback]3194966[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@May 30 2005, 04:17 PM
> *I'm gonna have to hit this store up in Pasadena....
> [snapback]3201533[/snapback]​*


it's not too far from your Sancho's either! lol ..


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Jun 1 2005, 12:29 PM
> *it's not too far from your Sancho's either!  lol ..
> [snapback]3209756[/snapback]​*


oh according to DJ it's EX - sancho now....

he threw me to the side like an old chancla...
he found himself some hot babe or something :roflmao:


----------



## Jason2153 (Oct 29, 2004)

whats the best place to go in houston for interior


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Jun 1 2005, 05:01 PM
> *whats the best place to go in houston for interior
> [snapback]3210852[/snapback]​*


TTT


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

Heres a little bit, of the metal work that we do at Sun God Kustomz in Pasadena Tejas. :biggrin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

1973 el dorado caddy convertable being converted into 2004 cts caddy & 2004 escalade frnt end.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Jun 1 2005, 06:01 PM
> *whats the best place to go in houston for interior
> [snapback]3210852[/snapback]​*


ORDAYAS UPHOLSTERY 281-499-8483 832 545 0402 TT Horacio


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Her are some others that have not been posted yet.

Joe at
Swangin Customs
ph: 281-642-2034
Loch Katrine, Houston Texas


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mark at
Marcustoms
Ph: 281-209-9550
1820 Humble Westfield
Houston Texas 77073


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Mike Campos from

MC Customs 
Off 290 near Mangum

If anyone can give me more info on this I would appreciate it!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

JD'S CUSTOM HYDRAULICS SOUTH SAN ANTONIO
EMAIL [email protected]


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

R and R customs EL Paso, Tx


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jun 6 2005, 04:59 PM
> *R and R customs EL Paso, Tx
> [snapback]3233570[/snapback]​*


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

R&R in Texas Robert Rios 915-474-1730


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

is that it?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Bad Boyz
232 N. Marsalis
Dallas, Tx 75203

(214)943-7244

are they still around?


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 19 2005, 07:06 PM
> *Bad Boyz
> 232 N. Marsalis
> Dallas, Tx 75203
> ...



YEAH THEY ARE STILL THERE .


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

MC Customs is on Milwee


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vandalized318_@Jun 23 2005, 08:41 PM
> *MC Customs is on Milwee
> [snapback]3313093[/snapback]​*



Milwee?


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jason2153_@Jun 1 2005, 05:01 PM
> *whats the best place to go in houston for interior
> [snapback]3210852[/snapback]​*


MOMO :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 5 2005, 09:17 PM
> *Mike Campos from
> 
> MC Customs
> ...


PH 713-681-9243


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> Bad Boyz
> 232 N. Marsalis
> Dallas, Tx 75203
> 
> ...


----------



## locogoat11 (Oct 7, 2003)

fat daddys hydraulics odessa texas


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

ORDAYA'S CUSTOM UPHOSTERY
510 FM 1092 STE "E" STAFFORD TEXAS
280-499-8483 OR 832-545-0402 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

FIRME KUSTOMZ 
STAFFORD TX 
832-545-0402


----------



## tequilalow57 (Jun 30, 2005)

FIRME KUSTOMZ AND ORDAYA'S CUSTOMS


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

b's


----------



## ROB 65 (Nov 1, 2004)

i got 87 rag 
for4.500


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ceasar at Irving Customz 972-785-1600 does good work in the Irving / Dallas - Brian at B's Hydraulics is also very cool guy and has gone out of his way to help me out.. Louie L/M Pleasent Grove. Gilbert at Bad Boys are also a good guy's. I guess all in all we've got some good shops with good gente here in the Dallas Ft- Worth area. Guess were lucky and don't let me leave out Joe & Freddy at Low Joe's..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

...


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 22 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Ceasar at Irving Customz 972-785-1600 does good work in the Irving / Dallas - Brian at B's Hydraulics is also very cool guy and has gone out of his way to help me out.. Louie L/M Pleasent Grove. Gilbert at Bad Boys are also a good guy's. I guess all in all we've got some good shops with good gente here in the Dallas Ft- Worth area. Guess were lucky and don't let me leave out Joe & Freddy at Low Joe's..
> [snapback]3461047[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 22 2005, 07:19 PM
> *Ceasar at Irving Customz 972-785-1600 does good work in the Irving / Dallas - Brian at B's Hydraulics is also very cool guy and has gone out of his way to help me out.. Louie L/M Pleasent Grove. Gilbert at Bad Boys are also a good guy's. I guess all in all we've got some good shops with good gente here in the Dallas Ft- Worth area. Guess were lucky and don't let me leave out Joe & Freddy at Low Joe's..
> [snapback]3461047[/snapback]​*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey all Texas riders. Juice and Spokes is getting ready to hit the streets, let's all get behind these young vatos and buy a copy of this mag... Distrbution is going to be low keyed since this is a start up mag so don't be discouraged if you have to go out of your way to get a copy... I'm going to see about selling them at the bazaar where I sell the homies in Ft Worth. Any shops interested in carrying this mag hit them up for the details..


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Sep 13 2005, 07:29 PM~3809603
> *ttt
> *


already!......


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)




----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

alrighty!


----------



## Houston Lowrider (Nov 2, 2005)

* ATTENTION!!!!!!!!

ALL LOWRIDER CLUBS AND INDIVIDUALS ARE WELCOME TO ATTEND

THE "HOUSTON LOWRIDER GATHERING BBQ".

SUNDAY, NOV. 6 @ ROSELAND PARK IN BAYTOWN, TEXAS. 11 AM - ?

COME ENJOY A 5 WORLD RECORD CHAMPION HOP EXIBITION

/CLUB TUG-OF-WAR/SOFTBALL/GAMES AND MORE... 

FOR MORE INFO CONTACT: 281.793.3972, 713.478.3886, 713.880.3119, 281.296.7659, 832.563.2077, 832.816.3793, 713.545.8999*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Jul 17 2005, 08:20 PM~3428048
> *b's
> *



Yo aint that hellraiser johns truck the diablo?


----------



## kinglincoln (Aug 25, 2005)

R & R CUSTOMS
DYER @ WREN
EL PASO, TX 79924

ROBERT RIOS
915 751 0341

THE NICEST PAINT, UPHOLSTERY, AIRBAG SYSTEMS AND HYDRAULICS!

tHIS IS SOME OF THEIR WORK


----------



## the sicness (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Jun 3 2005, 12:30 AM~3217878
> * Heres a little bit, of the metal work that we do at Sun God Kustomz in Pasadena Tejas. :biggrin:
> *


man yall some bad mutha...shut yo mouth.. :0 LOL hey do ya'll do metal fillers for 81 cadi's?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

A & M customs FUNKY TOWN TX.

custom paint, body, frame wrap, pumps, thumps, anything you want..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

kalifornia kustoms san antonio, tx
paint, hydros, air bags, modifications all that crap


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A&M Funky town, where you located, what's the number to contact you? :0


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

PRECISION ENGRAVING
IRVING TX 
562-760-9788

WWW.EPRECISIONENGRAVING.COM

CHECK IT OUT!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 7 2005, 11:38 PM~3240401
> *R&R in Texas Robert Rios 915-474-1730
> *


I want to see more of that dually..

Outlaw Motorsports
Air ride
www.baggedanddragged.com


----------



## Lac of Respect (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hotstuff5957_@Dec 21 2005, 07:05 PM~4455588
> *kalifornia kustoms san antonio, tx
> paint, hydros, air bags, modifications all that crap
> *


Those some good peoples :thumbsup:


----------



## punish817 (Apr 15, 2005)

Do any of these shops carry remington tires?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=405197]


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!


-SUPER62- said:


> A & M customs FUNKY TOWN TX.
> 
> custom paint, body, frame wrap, pumps, thumps, anything you want..


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

npazzin said:


> X2!


 817-532-8013 areilio A&M


----------

